# Picture of the day (general)....



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm not greedy; I would love to own just one row of those cars

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2020)

.....and to terrorise them there boyracers! 😉😆😂


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2020)

USS Yorktown CVSG-55 S2F-3S/S-2E Tracker from VS-25 The Golden Eagles, around 1964-68....

NU-33, Bu No 149259
NU-34, Bu No unknown 
NU-35, Bu No 150601

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2020)

First time that I've heard about these....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2020)

Popular diving spot


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2020)

Vaxholm Fortress.... 
Photo: cbsahin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2020)

Stockholm Archipelago.... 
Photo: SHUTTERSTOCK

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Texas Tower 4....
















Sourceb: Interweb

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bathing suit models are shown listening to the radio on the beach in 1948.

Source: Bettmann Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2020)

How did you get a pic of my new car so quickly ??!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2020)

Airframes said:


> How did you get a pic of my new car so quickly ??!!!!



I've got my connections....😎


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah, at Madame Foofoo's place, i believe ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, at Madame Foofoo's place, i believe ...................



You should know, I got the number from you! 😉😆😂


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2020)

You _*promised *_you would.t tell !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 2, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 584386
> 
> 
> USS Yorktown CVSG-55 S2F-3S/S-2E Tracker from VS-25 The Golden Eagles, around 1964-68....
> ...


STOOFS! (They used to be called S2Fs before McNamara changed everything.)
Despite their diminutive size, they had the weight, the power, and the speed of a C117 (Super DC3), and *3X the wake turbulence!* (ask me how I know) Suddenly inverted at 1400 feet over downtown Key West in a C150, *3 1/2 miles in trail *of a Stoof gets your attention.
Had an interview with the tower chief at Key West International who wanted to write me up for low level acrobatics in the control zone. The NAS Ops Officer, a Stoof pilot and flying club VP, talked him out of it, pointing out that it was EYW tower that had put me there in the first place.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2020)

Well, I'll be dipped....😳😲







A rare picture of a SNJ-5C Texan approaching USS Coral Sea CVA-43 for a trap. Most of the deployments in the 50's had two SNJ's attached to the ship, not the Carrier Air Group.

Source: USS Coral Sea Tribute Site - HOME PORT

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 5, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> . Most of the deployments in the 50's had two SNJ's attached to the ship, not the Carrier Air Group.


So the aviators stuck in non-flying ships company billets can get their flight skins?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 5, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, I'll be dipped


OK, we've got a tub of arresting gear grease ready and waiting for you. Ready for your baptism?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2020)

Wooden ships are beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2020)

Ah, my summer residence. About time I re-stocked the wine cellars methinks ...............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 12, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Ah, my summer residence. About time I re-stocked the wine cellars methinks ...............


Sorry, the Skycrane is down for a rotor overhaul. Call back next week.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2020)

That's fine ..... I'm not going there until August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 12, 2020)

Airframes said:


> That's fine ..... I'm not going there until August.


Would you like an aerial insertion and extraction? Beats scrambling up those cliffs. Call Rotortaxi Inc scheduling now!

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2020)

That could work !
Just hover, and I'll fast rope down to the courtyard !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hohenwerfen Castle....
Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hochosterwitz Castle....
Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 14, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 588046
> 
> 
> Hohenwerfen Castle....
> Source: Internet





Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 588047
> 
> 
> Hochosterwitz Castle....
> Source: Internet


So even a monadnock is good for *something* after all!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 20, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589071


"Oof! Shit! There goes my coffee...
AGAIN!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2020)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

Cool..!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2020)

Hard to social distance on that one!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 6, 2020)

"Just proving to Uncle Hap that we really* do* use our checklists!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2020)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 18, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592206
> 
> 
> Darlin, afta ya finish mowin tha yerd, would ya mind mowin the roof....
> ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2020)

Is that our clubhouse?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 18, 2020)

Source: Internet

The degree of camouflage the Nazis put into concealing the Tirpitz in that Norwegian fjord was impressive, to say the least.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2020)

To be continued!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 23, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592472


Mein Volks Kart!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2020)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 1, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 593485
> 
> 
> Source: Internet





*It would be interesting to know where this image was taken. Centaurus was delivered to Imperial Airways on 13 Dec 1936, flying the Far East Route to Australia and New Zealand.  Clipper II (NC16734) flew Pan Am's Pacific routes in 1937 before being lost to an in-flight explosion on 11 January 1938. I wonder where and when (in 1937?) the two met?*

*Cheers,*



*Dana*

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2020)

Beautiful planes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2020)

Giant Pyramid of Captured German Pickelhaube Helmets from WWI Grand Central Terminal, New York, 1918. 
Photograph by New York Central Railroad.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> *It would be interesting to know where this image was taken. Centaurus was delivered to Imperial Airways on 13 Dec 1936, flying the Far East Route to Australia and New Zealand.  Clipper II (NC16734) flew Pan Am's Pacific routes in 1937 before being lost to an in-flight explosion on 11 January 1938. I wonder where and when (in 1937?) the two met?*



This site says Mechanics Bay Auckland, late '37 early '38...

Flying boats, Mechanics Bay, Auckland | Items | National Library of New Zealand | National Library of New Zealand


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Giant Pyramid of Captured German Pickelhaube Helmets from WWI Grand Central Terminal, New York, 1918.
> Photograph by New York Central Railroad.
> 
> View attachment 595086
> ...



Where did they all go I wonder...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## rednev (Sep 15, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where did they all go I wonder...


 e bay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Good one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2020)

Sort of....

Subsequent to the 4 prototypes that were built of the 4-engined Nakajima G8N "Renzan" (mountain range) the designers of that aircraft, lead by Nakajima boss Chikuhei Nakajima, began thinking about a 6-engined version with a higher speed, a longer range and a bigger bomb load. However as a result of the war situation worsening for the Japanses Empire, the project called the Nakajima G10K "Fugaku" ( Mount Fuji ) was never started. The idea was to base a strategic bomber fleet in the Kuril Island which would be able to reach mainland America and bomb cities on the west-coast and even the mid-west. She was to be powered by 6 Nakajima HA-54 36-cyl. air-cooled radials developing 5,000 hp. each. Her reach was to be a staggering 18.000 km, cruising at 450 km/h at 33.000 ft. and she was supposed to carry no less that 20.000 kg. of boms. No doubt she would have been a sight to behold..
Painting by Japanese artist T. Kurokawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2020)

The Nakajima G10K was beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2020)

A U.S. Marine Corps F4U-4B Corsair fighter-bomber receives final checks to its armament of bombs and 5-inch rockets, just prior to being catapulted from USS Sicily (CVE-118) for a strike on enemy forces in Korea. The original photograph is dated 16 November 1950, but was probably taken as early as that August. Note battered paint on this aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2020)

1: "Jabben".... 
2: Matz H.... 
3: Staffan A.... 
4: Sixten D.... 

Photo: Peter Liander

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2021)

"AIR SHOW AT PORT MORESBY "

In the night of 16 May 1942, the famed "Cleanup Trio" Nishizawa, Sakai and Ōta were listening at the lounge room to a broadcast of an Australian radio program, when Nishizawa recognized the eerie Danse Macabre of the French composer, pianist and organist Camille Saint-Saëns. Nishizawa, thinking about this mysterious skeleton dance, now suddenly had a crazy idea: "you know the mission tomorrow at Port Moresby? Why don't we perform a little show, a dance of death of our own? We do a few demonstration loops right over the enemy airfield, this should drive them crazy on the ground."

On 17 May 1942, Lieutenant Commander Tadashi "Shosa" Nakajima led the Tainan Ku on a mission to Port Moresby. That morning they had strafed the Allies at Port Moresby and claimed 5 Airacobras to 2 downed Zeros, with Sakai and Nishizawa as his wingmen. As the Japanese formation re-formed for the return flight, Sakai signalled Nakajima, that he was going after an enemy aircraft and peeled off. Minutes later, Sakai was over Port Moresby again, to keep his rendezvous with Nishizawa and Ōta. The trio now performed aerobatics, three tight loops in close formation. After that, a jubilant Nishizawa indicated that he wanted to repeat the performance. Diving to 6,000 ft , the three Zeros did three more loops, still without any AA fire from the ground. They headed then back to Lae, arriving 20 minutes after the rest of the Kōkūtai. At about 2100hrs , Lieutenant Junichi Sasai wanted them in his office, immediately. When they arrived, Sasai held up a letter. "Do you know where I got this thing?" he shouted. "No? I'll tell you, you fools; it was dropped on this base a few minutes ago, by an enemy intruder!" The letter, written in English, said:

To the Lae Commander: "We were much impressed with those three pilots who visited us today, and we all liked the loops they flew over our field. It was quite an exhibition. We would appreciate it if the same pilots returned here once again, each wearing a green muffler around his neck. We're sorry we could not give them better attention on their last trip, but we will see to it that the next time they will receive an all-out welcome from us."

Nishizawa, Sakai and Ōta stood at stiff attention and tried to suppress laughing out loud, while Lieutenant Sasai dressed them down over their "idiotic behaviour" and prohibited them from staging any more aerobatic shows over enemy airfields. The Tainan Kōkūtai's three leading aces secretly agreed that the aerial choreography had been worth it.

Art by Jack Fellows.

Pilots from left to right :
西澤 広義, Nishizawa Hiroyoshi
太田 敏夫, Ōta Toshio
坂井 三郎, Sakai Saburō

VIA - Samurai! By Saburō Sakai

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 29, 2021)

For some reason I like this shot






source Cletrac.org - Photo Album - Pictures of Cletrac MG1, MG2, MG3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2021)

A sad end for a legend....USS Enterprise pictured at Brooklyn Navy Yard in the summer of '58, just before scrapping with USS Independence fitting out across the pier.....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 1, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> A sad end for a legend....USS Enterprise pictured at Brooklyn Navy Yard in the summer of '58, just before scrapping with USS Independence fitting out across the pier.....
> 
> View attachment 610880


Doesn't show symptoms of any viral infection, but still, it might be a carrier!


----------



## stug3 (Feb 9, 2021)

DeHavilland DH.106 Comet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2021)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Doesn't show symptoms of any viral infection, but still, it might be a carrier!



Groan...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2021)

We need a face palm emjoi.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

there is one  no 2

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2021)

Oops...


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 10, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> there is one  no 2


I want a facepalm as a member of the set of "bacon" through "dumb".
And, my "rank" should be "Senior Errorman".

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

Btw about your rank; It is but you keep reading it wrong.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2021)

The end of the Big E

USS Enterprise (CV-6), one of the few pre-WW2 aircraft carriers to survive and the most decorated US Navy Warship in WW2 including the only to receive the highest honor from the Royal Navy, being towed to be sold for scrap on the 21st of August, 1958....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 16, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> The end of the Big E
> 
> USS Enterprise (CV-6), one of the few pre-WW2 aircraft carriers to survive and the most decorated US Navy Warship in WW2 including the only to receive the highest honor from the Royal Navy, being towed to be sold for scrap on the 21st of August, 1958....
> 
> View attachment 612801


Should have been a museum ship alongside the Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2021)

It was re-cycled, and is currently operational as a Starship .....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 16, 2021)

Airframes said:


> It was re-cycled, and is currently operational as a Starship .....................


Well ... the name got recycled...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2021)

Great shot!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2021)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 613439


I say... whats what. Jolly good bingo on the dot my dear fellow. Learned Jerry a thing or two whats not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2021)

....photo was taken, after a Ace in a Day mission! 😉


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 21, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 613439


IFR implied, since VFR would require a booster seat... and other mods...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Felio Ranger SP-2 with ducted fan propeller

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Curtiss-Wright CW-21 Interceptors of the Royal Netherlands East Indies Army Air Force, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

stug3 said:


> Curtiss-Wright CW-21 Interceptors of the Royal Netherlands East Indies Army Air Force, 1941
> 
> View attachment 615429


Only 17 at start war 1941 and 24 in total. Some photoshop avent le lettre here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Only 17 at start war 1941 and 24 in total. Some photoshop avent le lettre here.



No, I don't think so. I believe they also had a few other CW models based that airframe, but two seater. Trainers and the like, and that is what you are seeing towards the distant part of the line. They would have the same general outline, but at that distance would be hard to differentiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> No, I don't think so. I believe they also had a few other CW models based that airframe, but two seater. Trainers and the like, and that is what you are seeing towards the distant part of the line. They would have the same general outline, but at that distance would be hard to differentiate.


Even in max zoom they are all the same to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2021)

From 1963:
Sitting - Trevor Taylor, John Surtees, Jim Clark, Graham Hill, Jack Brabham, Richie Ginther, Phil Hill. 
Standing - Tony Maggs, Bruce Mclaren, Innes Ireland, Jo Bonnier, Dan Gurney.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 613439


He is so excited! I wish i was his backseat / wingman!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Even in max zoom they are all the same to me.



Well...I was hoping it wouldn't come to this but...we're just going to have to go back in time and count them in person.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2021)

Following the recent announcement of the reduction in Britain's armed forces, these are the last remaining tanks in service ...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Foto, Kind mit Eisbär auf zwei Beinen am Strand (N)50077 | eBay

Climate change forces Polar bears into another job

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2021)

#123 was the advent of the "Schnecke-Krieg" war.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 613439



"With the Luftwaffe's assault on Britain in the summer of 1940, Fighter Command had to resort to desperate measures to counter pilot shortages..."


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


>



"Every spring, German holidaymakers prepare their caravans and motorhomes for their European excursions..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2021)

Zandvoort 1974....
John Player Team Lotus (GBR); 
Lotus 72E-Ford Cosworth DFV (#1 and #2); 
#1 (#72/R8); "Ronnie" Peterson (SWE); 8th Place; 
#2 (#72/R5); "Jacky" Ickx (BEL); 11th Place...

Rainer W. Schlegelmilch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Kind mit Eisbär auf zwei Beinen am Strand (N)50077 | eBay
> 
> Climate change forces Polar bears into another job
> 
> View attachment 617030


If you will just bear with me for a minute.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hall PH-2.... 






Source: Interweb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2021)

Got to be one of the most beautiful yachts out there....






SS DELPHINE Yacht Photos - 258ft Luxury Motor Yacht for Charter

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 12, 2021)

That is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 1, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 630774


Now THAT'S a parasite fighter!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks like a Vulcan K.2 tanker, the refuelling hose/drum unit was in the tailcone and is just visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 2, 2021)

Rastakhiz Party - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Testing 40mm Bofors guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2021)

#VWS US Marine and Swedish Immigrant Per Ödman during the Battle of Khe Sanh. Ödman immigrated to the United States to serve as a Marine.






Original description and photo sourced by US Library of Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2021)

I was amazed at how many Canadian came to the US to fight in Vietnam.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2021)

A fine ship she was, is....will be! 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 644387
> 
> 
> View attachment 644388
> ...


Looks deadly, not only to the enemy but the crew as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s got a War of the Worlds aesthetic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 13, 2021)

USS Monitor on the hard.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 18, 2021)

Nice color shot of _F4D-1 Skyray of Fighter Squadron (VF) 13 off the carrier Shangri-La (CVA 38) 1962 near the end of the types deployment_





Source warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 19, 2021)

DestroyerZooka! 

Here we see the Soviet _Orfey_ (Orpheus)-class destroyer _Engels_ (formerly _Desna_) with his (Russian warships are always masculine by tradition) unique stern 12-inch (305mm) Kurchevsky pattern "Dynamo-Reactive" recoilless rifle, circa the summer of 1934. 















Source warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Oct 20, 2021)

how did they load it ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)

With a crane ... just get my coat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 20, 2021)

rochie said:


> how did they load it ?


Just speculation on my part, but I think they would lower the gun and rotate it so the barrel pointed aft of the ship, then use the platform just forward of the gun and the boom crane to load it. I can't imagine it was a fast or easy process however they did it. And judging by the fact it was the only Soviet Destroyer so modified, and the fact that it was removed before its WWII service, it was very successful. It would be an interesting show to watch though!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 22, 2021)

_A North American AJ-2 Savage of Heavy Attack Squadron VAH-6 launches off the newly installed angled deck of the carrier Shangri-La (CVA 38) on February 24, 1956. A 25-ton medium bomber powered by two-piston engines and a J33-A-10 turbojet in the rear, the Savage could make 400 knots and carry six tons of bombs– as much as six of Doolittle's B-25s_







Source - warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2021)

Stinson Aircraft Model A....

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2021)

Stinson Aircraft Model A....

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Nov 30, 2021)

I saw one of those back in 80s at Merced, Ca when they used to have an annual fly in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

1945 Holland -Crocodile Flamethrower in action St Joost- I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay


1945 Holland -Crocodile Flamethrower in action St Joost- I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm Flamethrowers in action in the village, St joost nr Shilberg 25.1.1945 one of a collection of Imperial War Museum photos , many do not have the I.W.M. stamp but do have the catalogue number .They are undated prints...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2021)

This is one of the longest straight staircases in the world, located on St. Helena in the Atlantic Ocean.

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 16, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 651768
> 
> 
> This is one of the longest straight staircases in the world, located on St. Helena in the Atlantic Ocean.
> ...


Don't the locals have a trick for going down that staircase?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 16, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Don't the locals have a trick for going down that staircase?


Ayup, it's called BASE jump.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 20, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 652245
> 
> 
> Source: Internet


"Crew check!"
"Copilot"
"Nav"
"Engineer"
"Radio"
"Left Waist"
"Right Waist"
"Clear to start #1?"
"Clear"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 20, 2021)

How many engines & crew members do you think a TBF or TBM have?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 20, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> How many engines & crew members do you think a TBF or TBM have?


Yes!

Joking aside, IIRC, four engines and 8 crewmembers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 20, 2021)

Maybe they are flying a B-17 crew to their base. A TBF has a large fuselage. I sat in one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 21, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> How many engines & crew members do you think a TBF or TBM have?


I believe that shot is from the cockpit of a PBY. No TBF/M involved.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I believe that shot is from the cockpit of a PBY. No TBF/M involved.


 
Definitely a TBF, Wes.
See here...






80-G-89635 North Atlantic Convoy


Seen from the flight deck of USS Core (CVE-13), 1 November 1943. The plane framing the scene is a TBF.




www.history.navy.mil


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Definitely a TBF, Wes.
> See here...
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Where did you get that caption from? It didn't show on my cellphone screen. How did you find that URL?
Dumb de dumb-dumb, that's me.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I stand corrected. Where did you get that caption from? It didn't show on my cellphone screen. How did you find that URL?
> Dumb de dumb-dumb, that's me.



G'day Wes.

You're not dumb at all sir. I can see where you were coming from - especially a small image on a mobile phone.
On the PC you can click right on the image and select *Google Reverse Image Search.*







If the image has been loaded onto the net - Google will list all the associated sites. I just selected/copied the bottom one and 'pasted' it in my post.

I've no idea if you can do this on a mobile?

Cheers mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2022)

Colourized by Johnny Sirlande for Historic photo restored in colour by Johnny Sirlande
Credit picture R. S

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 655600
> 
> 
> Colourized by Johnny Sirlande for Historic photo restored in colour by Johnny Sirlande
> Credit picture R. S


Few other candidates for colorization. Manfred von Richthofen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

and Richthofen Olt Wolf 1916-17


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

7212a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Roter Platz in Charkow Charkiw , Ukraine | eBay


Entdecken Sie 7212a❚ ORIGINAL Foto, Roter Platz in Charkow Charkiw , Ukraine in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Red square Charkov

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2022)

When you want you hang something on the wall, but the missus says no....

Show them this....😳😲😉😆😂

At home with the Bonnier's. Jo Bonnier drove this BRM V12 powered McLaren M5A to sixth place in the 1968 Italian Grand Prix. And then he stuck it on his wall!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2022)

Ok, not that's pretty cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2022)

Parking must be a b!tch on the estate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2022)

6th and he hangs it on the wall? I wouldn't hang anything less than 3rd on MY wall.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 21, 2022)

I hope he's not using those 3M removable sticker hooks. If he is, he'll need at least four of them...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2022)

In May 1910, European royalty gathered in London for the funeral of King Edward VII.

Among the mourners were nine reigning kings, who were photographed together in what very well may be the only photograph of nine reigning kings ever taken.

Of the nine sovereigns pictured, four would be deposed and one assassinated.

Standing, from left to right: King Haakon VII of Norway, Tsar Ferdinand of the Bulgarians, King Manuel II of Portugal and the Algarve, Kaiser Wilhelm II of Germany and Prussia, King George I of the Hellenes and King Albert I of the Belgians.

Seated, from left to right: King Alfonso XIII of Spain, King George V of the United Kingdom, and King Frederick VIII of Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2022)

Great shot!


----------



## MIflyer (May 6, 2022)

Falcon 9 launch this morning from Cape Canaveral, taken from my back yard. Carried a load of Starlink satellites into orbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 15, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 668782


Hey, a '55 Chevy with a hood mounted "air conditioner"! Wish we'd had that on ours when we drove across country in July of '60. Drove the Mojave at night in 98°F heat and the ice bag in front our radiator barely made it from one gas station to the next with the needle always touching the red.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 16, 2022)

But where is the orange GTO Judge?





Source internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2022)

I am a MOPAR fan, but....😍🥰😎

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2022)

Is that an AMC Javelin?


----------



## cammerjeff (May 18, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that an AMC Javelin?


It sure is a Penske prepaired Javelin, driven to the Trans Am series championship by my childhood hero Mark Donohue (RIP)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2022)

Loved my green matchbox car of one when I was a kid. It was my Mad Max car, on the desert wastes of my parents rug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

We were invited Saturday to attend a car cruise that ended at the Yankee Air Force Mesuem in Ypsilanti MI. And even though it rained for most of the Morning the skies cleared around 1:00pm and the wind died down so they brought thier recently aquired 1928 Ford Tri Motor out for a Photo op with our very dirty cars. The car in the pictures is not ours, just the 1st car in line for the pictures. The ramp is just outside of the Remaining part of Ford Bomber Plant. When I get a copy of our car with the Ford I will post it if there is any interest

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2022)

A British airman dropping a bomb by hand during the First World War. 

Photo from Imperial War Museum....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2022)

Future King George V of the United Kingdom (then Prince of Wales) (right) standing with his first cousin, Tsar Nicholas II of Russia (left). Photograph taken in the United Kingdom in 1909 during the Cowes Sailing Regatta. 

Credit: valazarova

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 24, 2022)

They all looked alike back then didn't they?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 25, 2022)

at6 said:


> They all looked alike back then didn't they?


But would you want your daughter to marry one?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (May 25, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> But would you want your daughter to marry one?


Well, considering how much money those two had......


----------



## ARTESH (May 25, 2022)

For a photo taken before ww1, the quality is too much high!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)

Edited digitally and colourized IMHO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2022)

In the early hours on the 7th of June 1942....the USS Yorktown CV-5 sank beneath the waves! 🥺😟😥

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Finally received a low res copy of my 2009 Solstice Coupe in front of the Yankee Airforce 1928 Ford Tri-Motor

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2022)

Nice one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2022)

For all sad words of tongue and pen, the saddest are these, "It might have been." 

John Greenleaf Whittier.

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 10, 2022)

I just watched a video on the TSR.2 not more than 15 minutes ago!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2022)

OS2U secured aboard the battleship USS West Virginia with the USS Foote DD-511 visible astern on July, 22 1944....

Source: World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2022)

Just looooove the Spad! 😍🥰😎

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jakusa Motors 2012 Atlantico motorcycle concept based on the 1936 Bugatti Type 57SC Atlantic

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2022)

Avro Canada C-102

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Aug 8, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Just looooove the Spad! 😍🥰😎
> 
> View attachment 674829


That is a particularly nice shot. There are many good photos in this site but for me that is up with the best

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Sep 1, 2022)

TDR-1 Assault Drone could carry bombs or torpedos and was used with some success against Japanese ships in late 1944 but the project was canceled due to the effectiveness of conventional weapons.





TBM-1C control aircraft with receiver/transmitter antenna dome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 1, 2022)

Interesting with the Pre-war/ Early War markings on the drone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Sep 1, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Interesting with the Pre-war/ Early War markings on the drone.


It had its first trials in early 1942.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 684853


You better f×××ing brake right there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 684853


Look at the size of those discs.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 1, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 684853


"I'm not getting on until you get that spider out of the cockpit."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2022)

"I've fitted the nose ring, so you can hang it up to dry when you get back."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 13, 2022)

_AMERIGO VESPUCCI Italian Training Ship, Sails past USS INDEPENDENCE (CVA-62) in the Mediterranean, 12 July 1962. The Navy later used this image on recruiting posters and advertising in the 1960s and 70s. USN 1061621 I always like this Picture_




Well, in a salute to that exchange, the _Nimitz_-class aircraft carrier _USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77)_ transited the Adriatic Sea alongside Vespucci on 1 September to reenact the event of 60 years earlier.






Source warship wednesday – laststandonzombieisland

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Sep 13, 2022)

Dewoitine D.520 assembly Feb. 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2022)

Something for uncle 

 Airframes
.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2022)

stug3 said:


> Dewoitine D.520 assembly Feb. 1940
> View attachment 686781


Hurry boys, hurry!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Something for uncle
> 
> Airframes
> .....
> ...


I'll just drop these here so they have company...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2022)

Wish I still had my Mk.1 Escort rally car.
I suppose I could find another one - if I could afford a King's ransom, my first born and one kidney !!!


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'll just drop these here so they have company...
> View attachment 686936
> View attachment 686937
> View attachment 686938
> View attachment 686939


Van I please have one the red cars?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2022)

For uncle Terry.... 

 Airframes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2022)

A stunning place to stay - New Hampshire USA...
Photo: Nathanleeallen

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 9, 2022)

😍


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2022)

....and the spot it? 😉😎

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2022)

An alpine shelter in the Italian Dolomites, built during World War I at a height of 2760 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2022)

"I'll just step out to get some.......... aarrrrrrrr !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Airframes said:


> "I'll just step out to get some.......... aarrrrrrrr !!"



Did you grab your coat?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2022)

No but he grabbed my hat!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Cool shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

They need amazone prime at that adres.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 8, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and the spot it? 😉😎
> 
> View attachment 691591


If they think that is the lonliest outpost, they should have a look at St. Kilda!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 8, 2022)

Mt Aso Volcano Eruption- Kyushu 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Nov 8, 2022)

I am glad the last time I was in Kumamoto in 2015, Mt Aso was only a little Angry, nothing like that just s few small wisps. The year before we could not visit the crater due to a Tick infestation. So I never did get to see it up close. I attached the picture I took from my Hotel room. Hard to see so I circled it in RED

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 8, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I am glad the last time I was in Kumamoto in 2015, Mt Aso was only a little Angry, nothing like that just s few small wisps. The year before we could not visit the crater due to a Tick infestation. So I never did get to see it up close. I attached the picture I took from my Hotel room. Hard to see so I circled it in RED


Sometimes it can really erupt. Here is another picture. This is the inner crater of Mt Aso with Dad on left & Prof Kitada, his guide on the right. Professor Kitada was with the Geology Dept of Kyoto Univ.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 8, 2022)

We had a lunar eclipse last night, I took this shot with my little Nikon Coolpix 800 hand held.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

One of my passions is photographing aeroplanes and I found a spot - without upsetting aviation security - where I can capture the best close-up shots of big birds strutting their stuff (for those of you not interested in airliners, look away now...)

Dash 8 Q300, the FO's taken an interest in my camera gear...




_DSC7351 

ATR-72 212.




_DSC7375

Saab 340B.




_DSC7537 

Slightly bigger, A320.




_DSC7617 

We do love the Big Boys, though, A330.




_DSC7494 

Dreamliner.




_DSC7571 

Lastly, Big Boy Boeing.




_DSC7678

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## manta22 (Nov 18, 2022)

Military duty wasn't all serious- we had a big snowstorm in the winter of '62- '63- even the big fountain at the Frankfurt Messe froze. When you have snow, you make snowmen- right? Not us, we made a dinosaur just to be different. BTW, the green nose is a Coke bottle. My buddies Frank Renek & Pete Rocco clowning around in front of our barracks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2022)

Remember that winter, only one airport open in the UK for a couple of day and that was RAF Valley in Anglesey. Was a bad winter all round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2023)

Have no idea where this is....🤨🤔

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

Ww2aircraft.net timeshare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2023)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ww2aircraft.net timeshare?


Best idea I have heard all year

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2023)

Lucky13 said:


> Have no idea where this is....🤨🤔
> 
> View attachment 700698











File:RUS-2016-Aerial-SPB-Forts of Kronstadt (Fort Kronshlot).jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.m.wikimedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)

Yep ..


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ww2aircraft.net timeshare?




Nope. We didn't get it because they wanted the fee in rubles. And there hasn't been the decent WiFi connection.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Lucky13 said:


> Have no idea where this is....🤨🤔
> 
> View attachment 700698


Gotta keep those pesky Finns away from the imperial palace!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 1, 2023)

Wurger said:


> Nope. We didn't get it because they wanted the fee in rubles. And there hasn't been the decent WiFi connection.


I heard that the Ukraine Farmers Society bought it first.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2023)

It's Fort Kronshlot, just outside Kronstadt....😎

Way to the fort of Kronshlot - Southern Forts, Kronslot


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)

Glider said:


> I heard that the Ukraine Farmers Society bought it first.




Yes , that's a very good place for the agro-tractor airbase.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

Lucky13 said:


> It's Fort Kronshlot, just outside Kronstadt....😎
> 
> Way to the fort of Kronshlot - Southern Forts, Kronslot


Yes see #288

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> Yes see #288



Missed it when scrolling earlier, ma bad! 😳😲😉😆😂


----------



## Tanker Tom (Jan 2, 2023)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 584199


Mad Dog with no roll bar just gives me shivers. Yeah, I used to be in safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2023)

Music composer Ennio Morricone and director Sergio Leone....






Is it just who hear certain tunes? 😎

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

Piedepiepou.. whaaahahaaaaa....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 6, 2023)

Lucky13 said:


> Music composer Ennio Morricone and director Sergio Leone....
> 
> View attachment 701365
> 
> ...


For a fistful of dollars more, how ugly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Tuesday at 3:19 PM)

Best movie score ever----

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

